# Can someone explain when it is legal to buy guns at gunshows in California?



## oakland911 (Jan 18, 2010)

I understand that gun shows usually have background checks and what not, but what concerns me is that I have heard sometimes they don't. I am just wondering if its illegal to buy a gun without the dealer doing a background check and what not. I have heard there is this supposed loophole that allows them to sell as-is. In other words, if someone were to buy a gun at a gunshow and the dealer either purposely or accidentally doesn't follow all procedures, could the buyer be held accountable if the gun is later checked by law enforcement? thanks!


----------



## ssnxp (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm also curious, as I might be going to a gun show next week. Can they sell to you on the spot, or do you still need to wait the 10 day period? If you need to wait, where would you pick up the gun if they don't own a physical retail location?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

> I am just wondering if its illegal to buy a gun without the dealer doing a background check


Illegal? Yes, in California.

From the summary booklet available at:

http://ag.ca.gov/firearms/



> Sales, Loans, or Transfers of Firearms
> It is unlawful for a person who is not a licensed firearms dealer pursuant to Penal Code section
> 12071, to sell, loan, or otherwise transfer a firearm to a non-licensed person unless the sale, loan,
> or transfer is completed through a licensed firearms dealer. (Penal Code §§ 12071, 12072, 12082.)


The 10 day wait still applies...

Dealers have to have a physical address (its not necessary that it be a retail store), this is an BATFE requirement.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I'll be honest with ya all. I didn't even think Caleefowrneeeyaaa (pronounced by Arnold) allowed gun shows, at least to the public. Isn't there like a 20 year waiting period? I guess you just get directions to their shop so you can pick it up? I had to wait like 15 freakin minutes last time!!:smt076


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

dosborn said:


> I'll be honest with ya all. I didn't even think Caleefowrneeeyaaa (pronounced by Arnold) allowed gun shows, at least to the public. Isn't there like a 20 year waiting period? I guess you just get directions to their shop so you can pick it up? I had to wait like 15 freakin minutes last time!!:smt076


What took so long. :mrgreen:

tumbleweed


----------



## terryger (Feb 1, 2010)

to be even more honest, any gun you will find at a gun show here can be had for 25-50% less elsewhere. 

any of the real gun people quit going to shows when they started dinking with them 5-7 years ago. the only people that still go now are noobies and easy marks so they are catered to.:nutkick:

last time i went looking for an uncle mikes holster the old guy at the booth said "this is my daughters place, i'm just watching it while she's in the bathroom". when she came back i asked if she had a holster for my 9mm mak and she said "i never heard of it. is it a gun?"

only ammo guy at the thing said "i got mak ammo but i didn't bring it. will you be here tomorrow?"


and this only cost me and my wife $20 entry and $5 parking along with the time i'll never get back.

if you like beef jerky, chocolates, kitchenware, and overpriced guns and paraphenailia, help yourself:smt083:smt083


----------



## John12 (Mar 17, 2014)

Okay, so it's wise not to go for the guns. But if I tell the wife about the chocolates and the kitchenware, for the very first time in her life, I've little doubt that she'll actually show a level of enthusiasm over anything to do with guns. Hmmm... to tell her, or not tell her? That is the question...


----------

